# Netzwerk > Linux als Server >  msql user problem...

## funzel

abend,

habe mir apache mit php und mysql installiert.
nun wollt ich mir einen benutzer anlegen (insert into user ...) was auch soweit funktionierte (jedenfalls ohne fehlermeldung), genauso die anschließende datenbankfreischaltung (insert into db ....).
nur leider kann ich mich nur als root anmelden, jedoch nicht als den frisch eingetragenen user.
habe auch mysqladmin -u root -p reload gemacht ...

wer kann mir da helfen? weiß trotz schlauem buch neben mir nicht weiter.

danke
tschau

----------


## msi

was heißt du kannst dich nicht einloggen? welche Fehlermeldung?
was hast du eingegeben um den User anzulegen?
dannach ein flush privileges eingegeben?

Markus

----------


## jonasge

Also ich lege user und dbs immer mit mysql_setpermission   an.
Geht viel leichter.

----------


## funzel

hi msi,

habe folgendes eingegeben:

insert into user (host, user, password) values ('server', 'apache', password('****'));

insert into db (host, db, user, select_priv. insert_priv, update_priv, delete_priv, create_priv, drop_priv, grant_priv, index_priv, alter_priv) values ('server', 'php_db', 'apache', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y','Y', 'Y',' Y', 'Y', 'Y', 'Y');

das war alles (laut buch)...

------

hi jonasge,

ist das tool mysql_setpermission schon im paket dabei?

bin gerade in meinen anfängen mit mysql und apache mit php ...

danke für eure meinungen..
tschau

----------


## msi

versuch mal
mit 

```
mysql -p -u apache
```

 dich bei mysql einzuloggen.

Markus

----------


## funzel

danke, aber das funtioniert auch nicht ...

es kommt immer wieder die gleiche fehlermeldung:

ERROR 1045: Access denied for user: 'apache@localhost' (Using password: YES)

wer kann mir da weiterhelfen?

danke
tschau

----------


## the_Brain

vielleicht nimmt er als host "server" nicht an, versuch mal den eintrag als kompletten domainnamen oder sogar als ip. testweise kannstes auch auf "%" setzen, dann kannste dich von überall aus connecten.

----------


## alias_maya

probiers mal mit

grant all on datenbank.* to user@host identified by "password";

lg,

----------


## funzel

hi alias_maya,

auf deinen tipp kommt folgender fehler:

bash: grant: command not found

--------------------------------

hi the_brain,

würde es ja gerne mal so probieren, doch jetzt meckert er plötzlich, dass ich keine datenbank ausgwählt hätte, wobei ich doch gerade erstmal den neuen user anlegen wollte ...

weiß jemand wie ich mir die einzelnen eingerichteten user samt datenbankzugriffsrechte anzeigen lassen kann, um so auch den einen oder anderen mal zu löäschen???


danke
tschau

----------


## alias_maya

@funzel
klar, ist ja auch kein shell-command...
log dich als superuser in mysql ein:
# mysql -u root -p
falls du für den User root (in mysql) ein Password eingerichtet hast,
gib' es ein, ansonsten enter.
Probiers jetzt mal...

lg,

----------


## funzel

hi alias_maya,

habe den ausdruck eingegeben und er brachte mir auch ein ok, doch kommt immer noch die fehlermeldung ...  :Frown: 

danke 
tschau

----------


## funzel

nur zur info für leute, denen vielleicht ein ähnliches problem auf dem bildschirm liegt.
habe es gelösst und es war ganz einfach.
bei der anmeldung des users wollte er auch noch den host wie in der user tabell eingetragen wissen. soll heißen, statt: mysql -u apache -p php_db
war ihm der host nochmal wichtig: mysql -h 192.168.0.1 -u apache -p php_db
da er scheinbar standardmäßig immer 'localhost' anwendet und wenn in der user tabell eine ip steht läßt er dich nicht so einfach rein.
als root brauchte ich diesen host nicht immer noch mit einzugeben, da dafür in der user tabell localhost statt einer ip drin stand ...

nur zur info....

tschau

----------

